# Phaeton Transmission Oil



## scvolpejr (Dec 13, 2009)

I have an 2005 Phaeton 4.2. Where do you check the transmission oil? I believe I have a slow leak and need to see if it needs to be added to. Don't find it in the owners manual and it's not obvious under the hood. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: Phaeton Transmission Oil (scvolpejr)*

I dont have the foggest idea where it is on a Phaeton?
alot of these cars are doing away with dipsticks, on both the engine and trannys , mostly because theyd rather you take it to the stealer and pay them to check it.


----------



## scvolpejr (Dec 13, 2009)

I know, it's bizarre...not a dipstick in sight!


----------



## EuroFreek_AZ (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (scvolpejr)*

its under the car on the trans you have to check it at temp by removing the check plug and filling untle it poors out. vw trans do nt like to be under over filled thats why they want you to take it to te dealer.best leave it to the dealer. but i think amco my do it for free call first.


----------

